# Fur Affinity and Ads



## Dragoneer (Nov 16, 2007)

Fur Affinity has come a long way and has managed to do so in a very short period of time. In less than two years time, FA was able to skyrocket to the single most trafficked and visited site in the entire fandom! Unfortunately, that also brings problem: bandwidth consumption!

In its current form, Fur Affinity consumes an average of 22mbit, with peaks rising as high as 35mbit total! Needless to say, that's a huge amount of data! Like everything in life it doesn't come for free. Our generous host, Gushi, pays roughly $45 per megabit, and right now, Fur Affinity consumes data like a pack of Zerglings. 

Fur Affinity currently spends $850 on its bandwidth. Each other month has resulted in an average $50 rise in costs to cover for bandwidth -- we're growing that much. At FA's current level, it's hard to maintain that level of funding on a month-to-month basis.

Donations help out immensely, but they only go so far. As our rates go up, the effectiveness of donations diminish over time. They have been an invaluable boon in keeping the site alive and running smoothly, generating over $16,000 worth of donations since Fur Affinity has come back online!  Unfortunately, donations to not come in regularly enough to balance out the loss and help plan for future upgrades to the system.

Our intent is to keep the site running as smoothly and as efficiently as possible - without sacrificing features or content. At this point and time, ads have become a necessity needed to keep the site alive and well into 2008 and beyond. Ads will help bring in additional money to fuel the site's coffers, along with donations and our up-and-coming FA Store! More importantly, they'll work to _keep the site FREE_... while giving some amazing exposure to those who buy them. 

Ads will be kept relevant to the site, the fandom and the interests of the community. In fact, ads will be FOR the community by MEMBERS of the community. _We'll not be implementing corporate ads or those godawful "shoot the monkey to win!" flash ads._ *Ever.* 

By implementing ads, our long term goal to continually improve upon the quality and functionality of the site can stay intact, while ensuring the site can remain open and free while as we continue to improve. And work towards bringing back Search. And some other pleasant surprises in FA's near future.

Dragoneer,
FA Owner

Originally written 05-23-2007, updated 11-16-2007.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 16, 2007)

It's interesting to see the adverts now, in particular, the Paw Pet Megaplex one seems very well done. I will be intrigued to see what else people start coming up with with.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 16, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> It's interesting to see the adverts now, in particular, the Paw Pet Megaplex one seems very well done. I will be intrigued to see what else people start coming up with with.


*nods* There is an Ad "Code of Quality" coming up soon enough to help dictate what ads can go on, what can't.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 16, 2007)

> In fact, ads will be FOR the community by MEMBERS of the community.


Eh?
Example.


I don't have a problem with ad's as long as they don't take up too much space or are Pop-Up/Unders.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 16, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> > In fact, ads will be FOR the community by MEMBERS of the community.
> 
> 
> Eh?
> ...


Examples: The current ads for Further Confusion, Pawpet, etc. Aka, ads from within the community.

And no, there will never be popup/unders. I hate them with a passion.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 16, 2007)

They'll make enough money?


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 16, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> They'll make enough money?


No, but they'll help.


----------



## Kirakia (Nov 16, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Ads will be kept relevant to the site, the fandom and the interests of the community. In fact, ads will be FOR the community by MEMBERS of the community. _We'll not be implementing corporate ads or those godawful "shoot the monkey to win!" flash ads._ *Ever.*
> 
> Dragoneer,
> FA Owner
> ...



No "shoot the monkey to win" ads?! *brain explodes and bows down to your awesomeness* I didn't think it was possible anymore to have ads that actually matched the website it's posted on.  *bows again* This just gave me another reason why when I get on my own two feet that I'm going to make donations to FurAffinity


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Nov 16, 2007)

i would love to see the FA Store.  If I had a job and therefore the money I would definately buy buy buy.  One question though, the proposed store, will it feature products by members of the community i.e. will i be able to sell goods there?


----------



## Kiokuffiib11 (Nov 16, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> We'll not be implementing corporate ads or those godawful "shoot the monkey to win!" flash ads.




THANK YOU SOU much.  I hate those.

I appreciate you not putting in those, or the pop up (or cookie) sort of Ads.   I hate those!


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Nov 16, 2007)

ads are good.

GO ADS GO


----------



## mitsene (Nov 16, 2007)

> i would love to see the FA Store. If I had a job and therefore the money I would definately buy buy buy. One question though, the proposed store, will it feature products by members of the community i.e. will i be able to sell goods there?



agreed. if fA offered some sort of prints system [and took either a fee or a percentage or whatever from each print/user/etc] i'd have my stuff up there in a heartbeat. & i think this is the only site where i've actually been -hoping- that they'd have tshirts and whatnot available sooner or later!

also, THANK YOU for not incorporating corporate ads. one of the charms of the furry fandom is its avoidance [intentional or not] of overwhelming corporate sponsorship. i sincerely hope you keep this site this way.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 16, 2007)

If they start a print system they need to start up as a business. Which I've been saying for a long time now.


----------



## blade (Nov 16, 2007)

Quite sweet...you're totally rocking my stockings XP


----------



## Xipher (Nov 16, 2007)

Any info on about the average cost and/or who should be contacted and where to apply?


----------



## fenrislorsrai (Nov 16, 2007)

Now that FA is officially running ads, is there a document online that specifies ad rates, size, content, all that good stuff?  Or will it be awhile yet before that is available?

I might be interested in buying ad space but I'm not finding it on a quick forum search.  I do have a business to run, so I only have so much patience and time for combing through forums looking for the small print.


----------



## Soupa (Nov 16, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> a
> Ads will be kept relevant to the site, the fandom and the interests of the community. In fact, ads will be FOR the community by MEMBERS of the community.



I'm interested in this, could you elaborate a bit more on this . Like if a member here had or has a web site, and wished to have in shown here they would have to pay a small fee for every say like 100 page views.[/quote]


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Nov 17, 2007)

So.... why do we not have an FA Cafepress store yet? (;


----------



## Janglur (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL, and you were SO adamant about promising it would never have ads.


Still, I support the decision.  Bandwidth costs are rising, and I don't mean FA.  We're really stagnating, much like the dialup days.  Bandwidth costs more and more and the cap's not rising, but the consumption is.




I reccomend that ads larger 200x150 cost more.  Popups and popunders cost double.  Let's try to avoid the kind of ads that annoy people the most.
Full-screen hijackers like FChan uses should simply not be allowed at all.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 17, 2007)

It's actually rather amusing to a degree to try and see as many different ads as you can (some of them are somewhat entertaining)

"Gotta _ see _ 'em all!"


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 17, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> If they start a print system they need to start up as a business. Which I've been saying for a long time now.


We're working on something like that, but FA will not be the distributer. =P


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 17, 2007)

blade said:
			
		

> Quite sweet...you're totally rocking my stockings XP


There's much to do for it though.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 17, 2007)

Xipher said:
			
		

> Any info on about the average cost and/or who should be contacted and where to apply?


That'll be made available early next week. Still going over numbers.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 17, 2007)

fenrislorsrai said:
			
		

> Now that FA is officially running ads, is there a document online that specifies ad rates, size, content, all that good stuff?  Or will it be awhile yet before that is available?
> 
> I might be interested in buying ad space but I'm not finding it on a quick forum search.  I do have a business to run, so I only have so much patience and time for combing through forums looking for the small print.


As posted in another comment, it will be posted in a few days.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 17, 2007)

CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> So.... why do we not have an FA Cafepress store yet? (;


Because in my personal opinion Cafepress' quality... sucks. I've bought from them before, and their stuff fades horribly from the first wash. I'm not interested in selling something just for the sake of selling something. If/when I put out something for sale with FA's name on it I want it to be something worth buying, and my personal opinion of Cafepress is "not worth the money".

If you've seen any of the _FA: United_ shirts you'll know what I mean. The shirt's quality and printing is worth buying (I've bought half a dozen myself, for me and friends).


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 17, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> LOL, and you were SO adamant about promising it would never have ads.


Yep, and I'll be first to eat that crow. Mind you, I also said that long before Fur Affinity took the lead and stared costing $850+ a month.



			
				Janglur said:
			
		

> Still, I support the decision.  Bandwidth costs are rising, and I don't mean FA.  We're really stagnating, much like the dialup days.  Bandwidth costs more and more and the cap's not rising, but the consumption is.
> 
> I reccomend that ads larger 200x150 cost more.  Popups and popunders cost double.  Let's try to avoid the kind of ads that annoy people the most. Full-screen hijackers like FChan uses should simply not be allowed at all.


No pop-ups/unders. That I am adamant about.  Those are the single most annoying things on the Internet, and are the reason we have an industry dedicated to blocking them. Do not want.

As it stands, ads will be limited to 180x75px for now. No plans on changing that in the near future.


----------



## Kattywampus (Nov 17, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> That'll be made available early next week. Still going over numbers.



Get on that!  I want a Morphicon ad up there STAT!

Also, thanks for not using Cafepress.


----------



## blade (Nov 17, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> There's much to do for it though.



Even still just the potential gets me quite excited ^_^


----------



## CyberFoxx (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm, Ads eh... Guess I'll have to add FA to my whitelist of sites to allow Ads on.

Personally, I hate Ads, waste of my bandwidth. But when a site I respect needs the revenue from the Ads, I don't mind them as much.


----------



## UndyingSong (Nov 17, 2007)

I actually like the way these ads look on FA. :0


----------



## net-cat (Nov 17, 2007)

I have nothing against ads, as long as they aren't those annoying-as-fuck flash ads that play a two second clip of a race car engine revving or mosquito buzzing. Those are the reason I installed ABP at all.


----------



## imnohbody (Nov 17, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> CaptainSaicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They also charge a relatively high base cost for what they do produce, which means the individual sellers need to either charge prices more than a few people are unwilling to pay to get a decent profit, or settle for something in the vicinity of "at cost" pricing, and not see a dime for their efforts.

As for the original thread topic, I've not looked at the numbers lately, but ISTR that even the general-public ads run on most web sites are nearly worthless as revenue sources. I know you're not relying solely on ad income, but it seems to me that with the ads being more focused to the site (versus the general public web ads' "idiot's guide to duck hunting" approach ["put a lot of lead into the air, and you're bound to hit _something_"]) might not be worth the effort, in the long run.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 18, 2007)

A question, to whom do I poke at to place an ad?

I don't have anything myself yet (Yet. As soon as I get Thiel2020.com up and running, I'll see about that), but I'm thinking that Califur may be interested...


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 18, 2007)

spotted today: clawcast :O


----------



## Mendes (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually think it wouldn't be a bad idea to toss in some Google ads, too, if extra money is needed.

They're not the most attractive ads, but they're not annoying, they load fast, and are usually relevant to the page being viewed.


----------



## GenkoKitsu (Nov 18, 2007)

Honestly I hadn't noticed that there were ads on here. And that's a good thing! As others have mentioned, when I get some money I might look into buying some space.

Also, please, please, please don't use google ads! Those things slow page loads down to the point where FireFox has given up more then once. Yes they might be unobtrusive and small, but when google's server gets swamped nothing loads


----------



## Paul Revere (Nov 18, 2007)

How much are you charging for a banner ad?  I might pay for a RonPaul2008.com ad


----------



## Emil (Nov 18, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> How much are you charging for a banner ad?  I might pay for a RonPaul2008.com ad



Dont think thats what they mean by site relevant :?


----------



## Eevee (Nov 18, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> Popups and popunders cost double.  Let's try to avoid the kind of ads that annoy people the most.


Yeah, uh, over my dead body.  I get pissed off at _links_ that open in new windows.



			
				Paul Revere said:
			
		

> How much are you charging for a banner ad?  I might pay for a RonPaul2008.com ad


Ron Paul 2008: He Eats Babies And Hates The War, But Hey, The War Really Sucks


----------



## Paul Revere (Nov 18, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Paul Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luckily, you're not the judge of that.



			
				Eevee said:
			
		

> Paul Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought more money for FA was a _good_ thing.


----------



## Aquacoon (Nov 19, 2007)

I wouldn't care for the annoying adds hanging around. Just so long as they don't bring pop ups or are loud and annoying. 

But if you guys really need money why not make a cd or something for sale. Like FA could just ask artists for art, and artists could send abunch in, and then it could be compiled into cds, or something.

I dunno. I just don't have money to give to charity right now. So it would be nice if I could contribute some other way. If I find the time maybe I can auction something off and just send all the profit this way. ^^;; Just thinking out loud I suppose.


----------



## Emil (Nov 19, 2007)

Aquacoon said:
			
		

> I wouldn't care for the annoying adds hanging around. Just so long as they don't bring pop ups or are loud and annoying.
> 
> But if you guys really need money why not make a cd or something for sale. Like FA could just ask artists for art, and artists could send abunch in, and then it could be compiled into cds, or something.
> 
> I dunno. I just don't have money to give to charity right now. So it would be nice if I could contribute some other way. If I find the time maybe I can auction something off and just send all the profit this way. ^^;; Just thinking out loud I suppose.



If you were evil like DA you (who run FA) could just TAKE their art. That is, if I understood DAs terms right :?


----------



## Pinkuh (Nov 19, 2007)

yeah well, lucky for you artists run FA... 

Artists that have been skrewed over before

so no way in hell are we just gonna "Take art" without asking... as far as I am concerned thats like kicking the userbase in the nuts with a stiletto heal >_<


----------



## Emil (Nov 19, 2007)

And I thank yinz for it! Thats why Im here and not there, other than the near furry exclusivity of course


----------



## Summercat (Nov 19, 2007)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> yeah well, lucky for you artists run FA...
> 
> Artists that have been skrewed over before
> 
> so no way in hell are we just gonna "Take art" without asking... as far as I am concerned thats like kicking the userbase in the nuts with a stiletto heal >_<



Which is one reason that, no matter how much I disagree with certain actions that have been taken, I'm not leaving. *chuckles* Hey, I'm Jewish. I have to complain about SOMETHING, right?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2007)

Umm actually DA was started by artists too... that doesn't matter >.<;;;


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Yeah, uh, over my dead body.  I get pissed off at _links_ that open in new windows.



Very much agreed.  The only time a link I click should open anywhere except "right here" is if I tell it to open in a new tab.

There was an article on Slashdot a while back about the 10 most common flaws/mistakes/dumb things that website designers do that degrade the experience of users; one of the items on the list was using new-window links.


----------



## tannim (Nov 20, 2007)

I wouldn't mind a page with non-relevant ads that is volountarily opened (ads from it would only be on THAT page) that bored furs could go to and click on to suport more.  There's always Paid email too,  Have fur affinity get an account and let any user use them as a referer.  I used to do them(until I got lazy) and made about $30 myself over time with them.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 20, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> EmilAnarchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but the person who IS the judge of that already said the ads would be site relevant.

Political agendas and propoganda; Left, Right, or whatever, are pretty firmly off-topic for an entertainment-based Art Community.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 20, 2007)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Paul Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wolfblade gets three shiney nekopoints for this one. ^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 20, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Eevee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the middle mouse button to make it open in a new tab? =P


----------



## net-cat (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm glad that still works.

So many designers are using <a href="#" onclick="window.open('http://ass.ad.net/')"> for their ads now...


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 20, 2007)

new FA:United ad looks sweet XP


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 20, 2007)

When I saw the mainsite announcement about the ads, I actually sighed and looked for those tacky ads ("Find your highschool ---!") and when I realized that it meants the furry ads...I was so relieved. Not only do I not mind those, I like knowing what's going on.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 20, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I do, and is what I meant by "tell it to open in a new tab".

Side note: I also use that to close tabs (middle-click the tab itself), and have the little "close tab" buttons completely turned off.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 21, 2007)

Haha, ditto, although I ctrl-w more often.  I haven't used the close-tab buttons since early alphas of Fx2.


----------



## Silverblue (Nov 22, 2007)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> No, but the person who IS the judge of that already said the ads would be site relevant.
> Political agendas and propoganda; Left, Right, or whatever, are pretty firmly off-topic for an entertainment-based Art Community.



Even more so when people think about the fact there are vast numbers of non US viewers.  I'll look at an ad for a furry con in the US just because my friends might be going, or because I vaguely wish I had money (mmm, money for cons)...but a US political party?  Utterly meaningless, vaguely aggravating, and without even that hint of 'Oh cool, XYZ has organised something there, maybe if I'm in that country one year I can attend'.  Heck, I get a vague moment of cognitive dissonance every time I see Fender dressed in heavy clothes when it's 42 C outside, but, hey, at least furry mascot and I know the admins are in the US!


----------



## Twile (Nov 23, 2007)

Mendes said:
			
		

> I actually think it wouldn't be a bad idea to toss in some Google ads, too, if extra money is needed.
> 
> They're not the most attractive ads, but they're not annoying, they load fast, and are usually relevant to the page being viewed.



Ooooh. No Google ads please. I often rant about things, Google ads pick up on the repeated words and figure "Hey! He's talking about this, he might want to buy it!" even though the common words are preceding by phrases like "want to kill anyone who owns a" and "wish to firebomb the twat who designed". It doesn't exactly help my mental state >_>;


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 23, 2007)

Silverblue said:
			
		

> Even more so when people think about the fact there are vast numbers of non US viewers.  I'll look at an ad for a furry con in the US just because my friends might be going, or because I vaguely wish I had money (mmm, money for cons)...but a US political party?


Heh heh. I wouldn't put a political ad on FA no matter what they offered to pay. That's like *begging* for half the community to revolt.

Unless, of course, the ad was to vote for Colbert/Stewart 2008, y'know, I might consider that. Besides, Colbert is relevant. His show has bears, right? RIGHT?

. . .

Okay, maybe not.


----------



## kayedarktail (Nov 23, 2007)

I would be extremely interested in advertising my small furry art critique community.  It has a lot of potential but hasn't been very active at all for a few months (largely because it's so hard to get everyone posting just by myself).  If I could get some help from a larger site like FA, then it would probably be very good for the fandom in the long run D:

Let us know how you're going to be running these ads as soon as possible plztnx. <3

(PS. those who are interested, the site is http://www.anthroartists.com/ )


----------



## Kattywampus (Nov 23, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> If you were evil like DA you (who run FA) could just TAKE their art. That is, if I understood DAs terms right :?



Yup, you understood right.  Which is why I never jumped on the deviantart bandwagon.  They're like, "All ur copyrites R belong 2 us" etc.


----------



## Paul Revere (Nov 26, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Silverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just for the record, an ad for Ron Paul is hardly an ad for any particular US political party.  He's running as a Republican, but his views are very anti-establishment.

I get the point about the community being up-in-arms over any sort of political ad, but _Colbert_? :?

(Colbert is a sick anti-American bastard.)


----------



## leeter (Nov 26, 2007)

ads amuse me as, as far as I am concerned as long as they don't detract from the site I don't care, mind the fact that I have an altered hosts file means I don't see most of the shoot the monkey types either.


----------



## darkdoomer (Nov 27, 2007)

ow i dont care, i use ff+adblock, so yeah, go for ads! 



			
				Kattywampus said:
			
		

> EmilAnarchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what?


----------



## remcohn (Nov 27, 2007)

how is FA supposed to survive when everyone uses ad blockers? those ads are there for a reason


----------



## Eevee (Nov 27, 2007)

FA's ads aren't caught by the current autoupdated adblock filters.


----------



## net-cat (Nov 27, 2007)

And FA is obscure enough that they probably won't be.

(Only reason I run AdBlock is noisy Flash ads and pop ups. Since FA's ads are neither of those, I am disinclined to do anything about them.)


----------



## Nikolai-Slovackskavitch (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, maybe with the FA store, you could sell user submitted (to the store) work too (in the form of shirts or stickers, or whatever). The art could be considered a donation, and the artist would only get recognition, but recognition in the sense of having donated a design to FA for the betterment of the site.


----------



## creaturecorp (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't wait to put my ad in.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, if it helps the site, then I approve.

Do what you feel is best.


----------



## AnonIhmus (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm totally -for- the ads (as long as theyre not the full-screen page-jacker dealies like dA, omg PLEASE no! o_o) Anything to help FA.

Hey, I don't have much monies, but in regards to this upcoming FA store, if it would be an option I'd love to donate art to be sold there.. with ALL the profits from my art going to FA.
It'd be my way of donating =3


----------



## Microsoftt (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, I like Cafepress. =< I bought a Yiff! t-shirt and wear it quite often, had it for about a year and it hasn't faded much. 

*Adblocks everything.*


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 1, 2007)

i belive that the FA ad's are there for good reason and shouldn't be blocked. 

*allows FA's ad's*
*swims in adverty goodness*

join the party and let FA live..


----------



## Microsoftt (Dec 1, 2007)

*Adblocks your avatar, then the rest of the Internet.*


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 1, 2007)

Microsoftt said:
			
		

> *Adblocks your avatar, then the rest of the Internet.*



what's wrong with my avatar eh?

*pokes Microsoftt*


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 1, 2007)

Hm, well that was a fun read.
I'm not too sure what some people have such an issue with ads for. They really don't get in the way all that much, minding their own business over on the sidebar. Click if your interested, you know? I may end up with one of my banners there soon, if things work out properly ^_^


----------



## Soupa (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the whole ads idea, and i'm a little interested in it. I run a small furr fandom forum of my own, and so i'm wondering about the advertisement, does it cost anything.

And you won't have to worry about creating a banner or nothing, because i'm very proficient with photoshop.


----------



## sorinkat (Dec 3, 2007)

Soupa said:
			
		

> I like the whole ads idea, and i'm a little interested in it. I run a small furr fandom forum of my own, and so i'm wondering about the advertisement, does it cost anything.
> 
> And you won't have to worry about creating a banner or nothing, because i'm very proficient with photoshop.



Yes it will cost, as can be seen from the previous posts talking about how it will pay some of the server costs.  However we still have yet to see how much and that sort of details, Pleaseeee!  I want to give you guys monies, please tell me how much monies I need to give for an add


----------



## Soupa (Dec 3, 2007)

sorinkat said:
			
		

> Yes it will cost, as can be seen from the previous posts talking about how it will pay some of the server costs.  However we still have yet to see how much and that sort of details, Pleaseeee!  I want to give you guys monies, please tell me how much monies I need to give for an add



I would love to too. In preparation for it i'm gonna make an ad banner.


Edit: A couple hours later it's finished, I found a minor glitch in it, but here it is.






Come to think of it later tonight i'll go back in and fix the problem, and then mabey add more to it.
Here's a Newer version in which I will be adding more too.


----------



## AnonIhmus (Dec 5, 2007)

tannim said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind a page with non-relevant ads that is volountarily opened (ads from it would only be on THAT page) that bored furs could go to and click on to suport more. (Clip'd)



*2 cents* Hey! I like this idea!! It's not intrusive and offers a way for FA to maybe cash-in on non-site-relevant ad monies!


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Dec 5, 2007)

Any word on costs for this yet?


----------



## Eevee (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 6, 2007)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Any word on costs for this yet?


*nods* I have a full cost sheet available. If you're interested e-mail me at dragoneer@thedragoneer.com.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Dec 7, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> ArrowTibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Email sent!


----------



## Blueshift (Dec 11, 2007)

Email sent!


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 13, 2007)

www.collarfactory.com was added to the ad rotation. I'd just like to point out that THIS is exactly what I meant by keeping ads relevant to the site. Collars are indeed a furry thing if there ever was one, and to be frankly honest, whether this site is a sponsor of FA or not... their site kicks ass.

Customizable colors down to every possible last configuration choice possible? Awesome. =D


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 13, 2007)

At least the ads are not intrusive unlike other websites


----------



## Goldfur (Jan 4, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> ArrowTibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really need a link on the website for this detail.  It took a lot of time and effort to find it here.


----------

